# Alessandra Ambrosio darf "Fantasy Bra" tragen - Teuerster BH in der "Victoria's Secret"-Show



## beachkini (18 Okt. 2012)

​
Eine große Ehre für Alessandra Ambrosio (31): In diesem Jahr darf sie den heißbegehrten "Fantasy Bra" von "Victoria's Secret" tragen. Die mit Juwelen bestickte Unterwäsche kostet schlappe 2 Millionen Euro!

Jedes Jahr stellt sich die große Frage: Welcher "Engel" darf bei der "Victoria's Secret"-Show den teuersten BH der neuen Kollektion tragen? Dieses Jahr hat Alessandra die Ehre – und kann ihr Glück kaum fassen.

"Ich wollte einfach nur losschreien", verrät das Topmodel gegenüber "People". Den freudigen Anruf erhielt die zweifache Mutter im Mai, nur drei Wochen nach der Geburt ihres kleinen Sohnes Noah, während sie ihn gerade stillte.

Doch mit der Freude kam auch die Sorge, denn zu diesem Zeitpunkt fühlte sie sich alles andere als fit für den Laufsteg: "Ich machte mir echt Sorgen. Ich war noch total im Mutter-Modus", erklärt sie weiter.

Mit einer strengen Diät und eisernem Training mit viel Yoga, Volleyball und Schwimmen schaffte es die brasilianische Schönheit schnell wieder zurück zu ihrer Traumfigur.

Am 4. Dezember darf die 31-Jährige die teuere Unterwäsche vorführen und löst damit ihre Kollegin Miranda Kerr (29) ab, die im vergangenen Jahr den teueren BH trug – ebenfalls ihr erster Job nach ihrer Baby-Pause mit Söhnchen Flynn (1).
(in-starmagazin.de)


----------



## Punisher (19 Apr. 2013)

den BH würd ich ihr gerne ausziehen


----------

